# Better Digestion



## crawfBigG (Dec 7, 2013)

Looking for some good practices for improving my digestion. I just went through 15 weeks of a keto diet and about the last month of it I started getting heartburn... constantly. After almost every meal I would get it. I thought when my diet changed up again it would clear out but here it is a month later and I am still getting it pretty often, too often, or I wouldn't be making this thread. I'm thinking my stomach acids are not on par to digest the protein correctly, or not enough enzyme production. I'm no expert that's why I'm asking.... have you guys experienced this? What do you do to clear out the heartburn and improve digestion? The only thing I read and have found to work some is raw apple cider vinegar with the mother. 2 tbsp. mixed in some water with my meals. More suggestions?


----------



## Christsean (Dec 7, 2013)

Acidophilus. It eliminated my heartburn caused by Anavar.


----------



## crawfBigG (Dec 8, 2013)

Christsean said:


> Acidophilus. It eliminated my heartburn caused by Anavar.



I forgot to mention I have been getting some of that through greek yogurt once or twice a day. I also tried it in pill form but it didn't seem to do much. Live culture I think is the way to go on that for sure, thanks.

Also upon further researching I found Kefir is good to use so I picked some of that up yesterday. Trying to cut back on my caffeine might help some too. I destroy coffee every day. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## kjz99 (Dec 8, 2013)

For heartburn , try 1/2 teaspoon of baking soda (same as reg alka seltzer, minus the citric acidic ,) mixed in filtered or spring water for at least 2 or 3 mins , sounds like you need more Healthy Alkaline Foods in your diet, 

  see here ----->  Acid Alkaline Food Chart | Identify pH of Foods and Drinks      /    also might want to try switching to a smoother coffee, less acidic , Foldgers 

simply smooth is what I use.  And also a greens supp - Garden of Life Perfect Food Super Green Formula - is good for low carb diets and highly Alkaline.  Is this just from diet 

or are you taking an oral live var or dbol also ?


----------



## Anthony Tate (Dec 8, 2013)

How does yoga help in having a better digestive system?


----------



## crawfBigG (Dec 9, 2013)

kjz99 said:


> For heartburn , try 1/2 teaspoon of baking soda (same as reg alka seltzer, minus the citric acidic ,) mixed in filtered or spring water for at least 2 or 3 mins , sounds like you need more Healthy Alkaline Foods in your diet,
> 
> see here ----->  Acid Alkaline Food Chart | Identify pH of Foods and Drinks      /    also might want to try switching to a smoother coffee, less acidic , Foldgers
> 
> ...



I am not using orals right now but I was just before the digestion issues started. I ran some for about 8 weeks straight. Weird cause it started when I stopped using the oral.

That's funny you mention the chart.... I downloaded one this weekend while doing more research. Sounds like I am on the right track. The baking soda I have not heard of doing. Maybe I'll throw that in with my ACV, fiber drink I have every morning. The greens supp I have, need to get one of those I guess, I do eat a lot of greens as it is though. So that Folgers is intentionally less acidic coffee? I'll have to look into that too! 

Thanks for the info!!!


----------



## kjz99 (Dec 9, 2013)

More info on PH balance ---->  pH

        Yes that coffee is specifically designed to be less acidc (Gentle on Your Stomach) and it tastes just like normal coffee, it's the only coffee I drink on a daily basis, A lot of people must buy that coffee because half the time its sold out.

      Var definitively gives me real bad heart burn, but only when on


----------



## SheriV (Dec 9, 2013)

for heartburn? almonds, almonds almonds almonds

almonds helped me survive 2 of my 4 babies.
look into kefir as opposed to greek yogurt, has a culture in it that helps better than yogurt. 
I like the garden of life greens myself.

baking soda is a good quick fix..papaya enzyme might be better..less sodium.


----------



## crawfBigG (Dec 10, 2013)

SheriV said:


> for heartburn? almonds, almonds almonds almonds
> 
> almonds helped me survive 2 of my 4 babies.
> look into kefir as opposed to greek yogurt, has a culture in it that helps better than yogurt.
> ...



Thanks, I just started using kefir two days ago, couple swigs a day so far. I eat almonds everyday too. I'm going to order the greens today. Appreciate all the feedback. The burping and heartburn are driving me up a wall!!!


----------



## Christsean (Dec 10, 2013)

crawfBigG said:


> Thanks, I just started using kefir two days ago, couple swigs a day so far. I eat almonds everyday too. I'm going to order the greens today. Appreciate all the feedback. The burping and heartburn are driving me up a wall!!!



Brother unless it's against your religious views go get you some prilosec and xantac until the natural approach kicks in. Ones fast acting the other long lasting.


----------



## crawfBigG (Dec 10, 2013)

kjz99 said:


> More info on PH balance ---->  pH
> 
> Yes that coffee is specifically designed to be less acidc (Gentle on Your Stomach) and it tastes just like normal coffee, it's the only coffee I drink on a daily basis, A lot of people must buy that coffee because half the time its sold out.
> 
> Var definitively gives me real bad heart burn, but only when on



Yep, I'll be checking out that coffee.


----------



## s2h (Dec 10, 2013)

have your potassium and sodium levels checked...this could be the issue as many on keto don't consume the correct amount of one or the other...keto foods espc meat sources are generally high in potassium on paper but when cooked they are reduced greatly...

another issue could be not enough veggies...some lean to far towards the protein/fat intake and neglect the veggie portions..

one last thing that isn't food related..have you changed the way you sleep?..did you change pillows?..its been proven that elevating your head while sleeping reduces heartburn...i know when i lay flat on my back with my head flat or hardly elevated i get heartburn....

there could be more factors but these are some...imo keto isn't a good long term diet for bodybuilders or anyone who trains with regular intensity...back to the potassium/sodium part ..you could be depleting yourself thru training and not know it..that very well could be the case..


----------



## KelJu (Dec 10, 2013)

Eat more veggies, and fuck everything else. I had indigestion and reflux so bad that I was vomiting stomach acid into my mouth often throughout the day, and especially at night. I went vegan for about a year, and all of my digestion issues went away completely. I am not completely vegan anymore, but my digestive problems haven't come back.


----------



## crawfBigG (Dec 10, 2013)

Christsean said:


> Brother unless it's against your religious views go get you some prilosec and xantac until the natural approach kicks in. Ones fast acting the other long lasting.



It's not, I have some antacids around, I just want to get to the bottom of it naturally because I have never had these issues before.





s2h said:


> have your potassium and sodium levels checked...this could be the issue as many on keto don't consume the correct amount of one or the other...keto foods espc meat sources are generally high in potassium on paper but when cooked they are reduced greatly...
> 
> another issue could be not enough veggies...some lean to far towards the protein/fat intake and neglect the veggie portions..
> 
> ...



I am off the keto diet that's why I was like WTF? I thought it would clear out. I have gotten a two pillow approach, propped up slightly while sleeping. I have a special mineral electrolyte formula I take with every meal now I got from Parrillo. And I have increased veggie intake. I think I am on the right track now, prob just not enough time to resolve everything yet.





KelJu said:


> Eat more veggies, and fuck everything else. I had indigestion and reflux so bad that I was vomiting stomach acid into my mouth often throughout the day, and especially at night. I went vegan for about a year, and all of my digestion issues went away completely. I am not completely vegan anymore, but my digestive problems haven't come back.



I have def increased veggie intake.


I have just begun taking all these actions over the past few days as the feedback and my own research has been coming in. We'll see how it goes...thanks again to all for the info!


----------



## MoguMogu (Dec 14, 2013)

s2h said:


> another issue could be not enough veggies...some lean to far towards the protein/fat intake and neglect the veggie portions..



This.  Fats are more slow to digest, as in causing indigestion/heartburn.  Keeping the meals balanced helped me.  I still have it though


----------



## dave 236 (Dec 14, 2013)

Aloe vera juice, digestive enzymes and probiotics. Baking soda is good loke Sheri and others mentioned for flare ups but even if you go to a higher pct of vegetables without enough enzymes and beneficial gut flora you'll still experience issues.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Christsean (Dec 14, 2013)

dave 236 said:


> Aloe vera juice, digestive enzymes and probiotics. Baking soda is good loke Sheri and others mentioned for flare ups but even if you go to a higher pct of vegetables without enough enzymes and beneficial gut flora you'll still experience issues.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk



^^^^yes and yes


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 14, 2013)

crawfBigG said:


> I am not using orals right now but I was just before the digestion issues started. I ran some for about 8 weeks straight. Weird cause it started when I stopped using the oral.
> 
> That's funny you mention the chart.... I downloaded one this weekend while doing more research. Sounds like I am on the right track. The baking soda I have not heard of doing. Maybe I'll throw that in with my ACV, fiber drink I have every morning. The greens supp I have, need to get one of those I guess, I do eat a lot of greens as it is though. So that Folgers is intentionally less acidic coffee? I'll have to look into that too!
> 
> Thanks for the info!!!



orals will destroy your gut flora .. .  what hasn't been mentioned is virgin coconut oil. Stuff is magic


----------



## Christsean (Dec 15, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> orals will destroy your gut flora .. .  what hasn't been mentioned is virgin coconut oil. Stuff is magic



Yes sir ^^^^right here

Just an update for you. I recently went back to var and guess what happened day 2???? Heartburn. So my coach wanted me to add digestive enzymes to my new diet plan already. Got some good ones with the acidophilus in it and bye bye heartburn.

Eating plenty of veggies also.


----------



## crawfBigG (Dec 23, 2013)

I have done pretty much everything suggested in this thread and it is getting much better. Not an overnight change but slow and gradual. Have days now with no symptoms at all, other days I get just a little bit. It's def on it's way to getting resolved. Thanks for all the inputs!


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 15, 2014)

Lower your protein intake, you're not digesting them properly and some is making it's way to the back end of your digestive tract where bacteria can ferment it.  Do you have GERD?


----------



## crawfBigG (Jan 15, 2014)

Dale Mabry said:


> Lower your protein intake, you're not digesting them properly and some is making it's way to the back end of your digestive tract where bacteria can ferment it.  Do you have GERD?



Not that I know of. Never had any issues before until recently. It has been better of late, only minimal indigestion. I have slightly lowered my protein intake and increased carbs.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 15, 2014)

Yeah, you may have to find a proper balance.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 15, 2014)

Dale ... Sounds like you may subscribe to a sort of upgraded paleo diet?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 15, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> Dale ... Sounds like you may subscribe to a sort of upgraded paleo diet?



More or less.  The Paleo diet most people implement is a meat orgy, mine is a bit more practical and in line with what an actual Paleo diet was like.  I feel the way most people do it fucks up their gut bacteria over time and makes them sensitive to foods they restrict.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 15, 2014)

Dale Mabry said:


> More or less.  The Paleo diet most people implement is a meat orgy, mine is a bit more practical and in line with what an actual Paleo diet was like.  I feel the way most people do it fucks up their gut bacteria over time and makes them sensitive to foods they restrict.



I've found after 4 months I'm sensitive to gluten


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 16, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> I've found after 4 months I'm sensitive to gluten



After 4 months of Paleo you are sensitive to gluten?  No sensitivity before?  What are the symptoms, GI mostly?


----------



## Clearview (Jan 16, 2014)

PAPAYA


Nuff said


----------

